# Southern CA GR Rescue needs Donations to treat a dog



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Poor baby!
Good to see so many people care, they reached their goal in 1 day, God bless them all and sweet Gideon.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just to add, this dog was not abused by a human, only a monster could do that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gideon*

Praying that sweet Gideon gets better every day!
God Bless Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue for saving him!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Poor baby!
> Good to see so many people care, they reached their goal in 1 day, God bless them all and sweet Gideon.



That's great, didn't know that, I hadn't checked today to see how much was raised. They didn't have too much when I posted it yesterday. 


I can't find the words for the cruelty of humans, I hope they know who did this.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am in tears reading second update. It warms up my heart to see people donating money to help him. Hope his body and soul is starting to recover soon. And wish Karma takes its turn on one who did this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

His body will recover much quicker than his soul, it will take a special person to help him find his way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Looking at gofundme website, 127 people making donations in 2 days, I truly believe there is a someone special out there to help this beautiful dog to heal his soul. Will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so happy to see there is an offer written down with donation for forever home for Gideon when he is ready.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is the same Rescue that helped Fergus, the golden that had acid poured down his back. I follow him on FB, he is doing fantastic in his home and really looks great.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is the same Rescue that helped Ferguson, the golden that had acid poured down his back. I follow him on FB, he is doing fantastic in his home and really looks great.


 Sounds like a great Rescue. I am glad Ferguson is doing well in his new home.
A part of me wants to read these stories so at least I can pray and send some good thoughts. The other part wants me just to run away from them as it really makes me sick, sometimes to the point of throwing, to read what horrible things human race is capable of doing to the innocent creatures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sounds like a great Rescue. I am glad Ferguson is doing well in his new home.
> A part of me wants to read these stories so at least I can pray and send some good thoughts. The other part wants me just to run away from them as it really makes me sick, sometimes to the point of throwing, to read what horrible things human race is capable of doing to the innocent creatures.


I know what you're saying. I use to help a GR Rescue with Intake, so often I thought I had seen it all, but there was always a dog or a situation that was much worse. It's unthinkable how cruel humans can be to animals.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I know what you're saying. I use to help a GR Rescue with Intake, so often I thought I had seen it all, but there was always a dog or a situation that was much worse. It's unthinkable how cruel humans can be to animals.


 People never stop surprising us, in good ways but unfortunately bad ways too.

Keeping this sweet boy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is a sad, sad world, such total disregard for those precious lives. It is not easy to look at, nor to hear about, or work on the 'front lines', bless those Angels who step up and help.
Have also been following Fergus, and hope that Gideon is able to find his special family as well, a special Angel to help heal his soul.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I've just read the latest update, sending many prayers for sweet Gideon, for full and speedy recovery.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Gideon update*

From So CA GRR-


Yesterday Gideon went to the most wonderful foster family where he will spend the next few weeks healing.
As you can see from the wonderful photo's, I think that has already begun!!
He has fallen in love with the two boys who are so loving and gentle and who Gideon seems to be quite smitten with.
The beautiful blanket he is surrounded in, was a gift from a group called, "The Angles Blessings Blanketeers" who made this especially for Gideon with love and prayers. Thank you so much!
And thank you all to everyone who stepped up to help a little dog who had nothing and wound up with everything!
Thank you~~


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so happy for sweet Gideon. Just saw this picture on gofundme site:


----------

